# H M S Edinburgh



## borderreiver

Photo tour of H M S Edinburgh

http://t.co/OWhAnqf21D

She looks in very good nick.


----------



## ben27

good day borderreiver,sm,today.02:11.RE:#1.H.M.S.EDINBURGH,fine looking vessel.excellent link.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------

